

Hoodwinked by the Emperor's new Tweets - inmygarage
http://www.marketingweek.co.uk/opinion/hoodwinked-by-the-emperors-new-tweets/3013074.article

======
wmeredith
There _are_ social media success stories. OK GO on YouTube and Dell on Twitter
spring to mind. The author did hit the nail on the with the dynamism and
newsworthiness considerations, though. My marketing agency steered a vinyl
siding company away from Twitter investment, for instance.

Social media is the new darling now. (I've given three presentations, by
request, on it in the last month.) But in a few years it will be no more a
marketing panacea than billboards or PPC. Once the hype fizzles Social Media
will just be one more medium to be considered when planning a marketing mix.

People don't like to admit it, or maybe they just don't know it, but marketing
is a mostly about using research (which social media is great for, by the way)
to inform your products and find out where your users are than it is about
writing clever copy or coming up with snappy logos.

------
RBerenguel
It is an interesting point of view, and looks like a trendy one: I've read
similar articles/blog posts (I think 5 or 6) in the last two days.

